# karaoke bars????



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone know of any good karaoke bars in town?? and if there are any open sun night.. THANKS


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/search/all-locations/221-karaoke-night

Harry Ghatto's is one of the best in my opinion.


----------

